# Brightest headlamp at walmart, lowes, taget, etc.



## giggity_giggity (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to get a headlight within a day or two so I want to find one at a brick and mortar store. what would be the brightest one that I could get for less than $100? I looking for one with decent throw. also If I got one online what is the best one for under 100, I was going to get the new fenix but it keeps getting delayed.


----------



## Mr. kydex (Aug 22, 2009)

I recently got the new (To me at least) Energizer headlamp at Target. They say 100 lumens on high. Takes three AA's. Modes: Red-High-Med-Low-blink and also a "boost" button (which is actually quite useful). No hotspot at all, though, Which is fine for me. About $40.00. I've been rather pleased with it so far.


Edit: 
Oops! I didn't read your criteria well enough.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 22, 2009)

The brightest was a 2-123 River Rock Cree that Target cleared out a few months ago. Walmart stocks a Coleman Cree for around $25.00 that is pretty darn good. Kinda shaped like a barrel and has 2 modes plus red. ****s Sporting Goods sells the Rebel EOS for around $40.00 which is a really nice headlamp. Both the Coleman and EOS have a great combination of throw and spill.


----------



## nksmfamjp (Aug 22, 2009)

Lowes has/had aa Remington with a 150 lumen high mode and a 4AA rear pack that I liked a lot.


----------



## nsx (Aug 22, 2009)

I just picked up the Energizer AA headlight/flashlight combo pack at Costco, and I really like it so far. The headlight has an output of 60 lumens, is dimmable, and also includes two red LEDs for night use. The included e2 AA flashlight has an output of 65 lumens and works pretty well, but not good or small as my Nitecore D10. Although for $36+tax, it's an awesome deal plus you can't beat Costco's return policy. Just check the package to make sure the emitter is properly centered.

P.S., they work great with my Eneloops.


----------



## degarb (Aug 27, 2009)

I really never got much more than an hour decent runtime off the coleman barrel $25 yet, and even on bright the lux is way lower than my 2005 lux I brinkman.

I am pretty excited about my new remington 4 AA. I bought a $40 1 AA (warm tint) Browning phantom 70 about a year ago. I felt the lens had poor efficiency, so barely more lumens jumping out of head than the Brinkmans. So I was sceptical of the Remington since it had the sam lens. While the form factor is heavier, it offers virtually the same amount of light as my Brinkman/garrity 45 lumens lights, but with over 20 hours runtime, with theoretically no dimming as confirmed by my tailcap meter readings. Also, 
the 3 watt setting is about as luxly bright as a light should be--I can see details on a wall 15-20 feet away like were high noon. Sure it needs a 10 hour setting and trailer hitch so an optional belt pack could be used. But I think, so far, the most efficient and bright lamp that can be had, buying locally.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 27, 2009)

Princeton Tec Apex from a local sporting goods/outdoor equipment store.


----------



## AndyStroup (Aug 29, 2009)

I know this does not help much but the Lowe's in my area carries the Surefire line of flashlights. Would'nt it be cool if they were to carry the Saint. That is about 86 dollars out of your price range but when I read your post, that is the very first thing that came to my mind. But as for the question about the light under 100 bucks, just remember you get what you pay for. And for what it's worth Wal-mart and Lowe's are about even when you talk about the return policy that they have. Just saying, if you get one and don't think it's the best then within a month, just return and try another. Just some friendly advice. Just like all of the advice on here, whatever you can use is good the rest is junk.


----------



## electrothump (Aug 30, 2009)

Coast H7, supposed to be 174 lumens. Dunno about the output, but it is a very useful light. In a way I wish it used double a's, but I do like how lightweight it is. The build quality could be a little better. I've bought three so far. Two are still working fine. One I fried nearly instantly while experimenting. Costly experiment! Do not add voltage!


----------



## kilrain (Aug 30, 2009)

electrothump said:


> Coast H7, supposed to be 174 lumens. Dunno about the output, but it is a very useful light. In a way I wish it used double a's, but I do like how lightweight it is. The build quality could be a little better. I've bought three so far. Two are still working fine. One I fried nearly instantly while experimenting. Costly experiment! Do not add voltage!



I just bought two of these and couldn't be happier with the price/performance. Probably not the best, but pretty good all things considered...............


----------



## electrothump (Aug 31, 2009)

kilrain said:


> I just bought two of these and couldn't be happier with the price/performance. Probably not the best, but pretty good all things considered...............



They could be built a little better, but you just can't beat how easy they are to control. Plus they are very light on the head. Looks like some other manufacturers would have been all over that design type. Seems like all the other brands are stuck on the click/cycle through method. That clicking, or cycling through modes business really gets old.


----------

